# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  poronienie

## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo prosze o rade , poronilam w 8/9 tygodniu ciazy , w szpitalu zlecili lyzeczkowanie ale odmowilam , sama nie wiem dlaczego ,  czy rzeczywiscie jest to koniecznie?czy macica nie jest w stanie oczyscic sie sama?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wczesnym etapie ciąży, często zdarza się, że nie potrzeba ingerencji medycznej, macica jest w stanie oczyścić się sama, natomiast w tym przypadku należy koniecznie sprawdzić czy taka sytuacja miała miejsce, ponieważ może dojść do zakażenia, więc wskazane jednak skontrolowanie sytuacji czy wszystko zostało usunięte.


AMS

----------

